# She's Gone



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Very sad this morning.  My little Bailee baby bird passed away.  She was only one year old.  She had been to the vet yesterday and I thought she was taking a turn for the better but then she had other plans.  She is the bird on the right.  Danny is all alone again.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, Ruthanne!  Sending you hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2016)

My condolences, Ruthanne. So hard to lose a feathered friend. Poor Danny too.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Bailee is gone, but how nice that you have some photos to remember her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of your bird. Having one myself, and lost others over time I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 27, 2016)

Sad news Ruthanne, sorry your birdie is gone.  Losing our beloved pets is very very hard.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 27, 2016)

Awww... I'm sorry Ruthanne.  She was lucky to have you in her life to take care of her.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

Awww so sorry Ruthanne.  Hugs to you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry Ruthanne. You know they all live on in our hearts. A year is far too short a life. Our Frankenkitty passed like that as well. But we're blessed with the time we did have with them.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruthanne, my hugs to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear the sad news about your Bailee Ruthanne, hugs. :girl_hug:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> So sorry to hear this, Ruthanne!  Sending you hugs and good thoughts.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> My condolences, Ruthanne. So hard to lose a feathered friend. Poor Danny too.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> So sorry to hear that Bailee is gone, but how nice that you have some photos to remember her.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sorry for the loss of your bird. Having one myself, and lost others over time I know exactly how you feel.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Sad news Ruthanne, sorry your birdie is gone.  Losing our beloved pets is very very hard.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Awww... I'm sorry Ruthanne.  She was lucky to have you in her life to take care of her.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Awww so sorry Ruthanne.  Hugs to you.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm so sorry Ruthanne. You know they all live on in our hearts. A year is far too short a life. Our Frankenkitty passed like that as well. But we're blessed with the time we did have with them.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Ruthanne, my hugs to you. I am so sorry.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

seabreeze said:


> so sorry to hear the sad news about your bailee ruthanne, hugs. :girl_hug:


ty sb.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2016)

My sympathy to you Ruthanne.  They're just like children, aren't they.


----------



## maggiemae (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruthanne, I am sorry to hear this.  Our pets bring so much joy to our lives.  It is always sad when they pass away.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Falcon said:


> My sympathy to you Ruthanne.  They're just like children, aren't they.


Thank you and yes they are like our kids.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

maggiemae said:


> Ruthanne, I am sorry to hear this.  Our pets bring so much joy to our lives.  It is always sad when they pass away.


Thanks.


----------

